# Itchy Rash



## Big Dave

Any Ideas on how to get rid of an itchy rash. Had this for 4 days Kinda like jock itch but tanactin did no good. No bumps just itchy. Tried aloe vera, gold bond powder, lavender, apple cider viniger. HELP. I am thinking of the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## Cliff

Try crushed plantain leaves. Plantain is better than commercial meds for itching and is very soothing and healing. There's a compound in the leaves that specifically soothes skin and accelerates healing. We use it on chigger and mosquito bites, it stops itching immediately and lasts for hours. Also on rashes and even on bigger injuries. 

Google broad leaf plantain and buckthorn plantain if you don't know what it looks like. It grows everywhere, I have some right outside my back door.


----------



## Nyxchik

I agree with the plantain suggestion- also calendula-infused oil (or salve) is very nice for random rashes... healing and soothing. Avena (oatsraw) is soothing as well, especially if the itching has your nerves all rattled. Hope you feel better soon.
~nyx


----------



## mekasmom

My first choice for itchy anything is steroids and then lemon essential oil. It burns like the dickens, but dries up anything. And, personally, I think they should just sell corticosteroids OTC. They work wonders for many things.


----------



## whodunit

Might double-check on using any kind of cortisone-based cream, if you think it's a fungal infection. If memory serves me a doctor once told me that cortisone makes your skin thinner and that can accelerate fungal growth and make it easier to take hold. I don't want to argue, just throwin' in in the mix.


----------



## Cliff

mekasmom said:


> My first choice for itchy anything is steroids and then lemon essential oil. It burns like the dickens, but dries up anything. And, personally, I think they should just sell corticosteroids OTC. They work wonders for many things.


Noooooooo  Steroid use should always be considered on a case by case basis by a doctor. Benefit vs risk. If they were otc people would be eating them like candy. They wreak havoc in our bodies. Ask anyone who has had to be on them long term.


----------



## fffarmergirl

If the rash is in a skin fold where things stay a little damp, you might want to try Monistat or any yeast infection cream. Yeast infections are common in both men and women.


----------



## tlrnnp67

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf2AMaGbvnM]Calundula Eczema Cream!. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqeC7QleLOo]Home Remedies, Plantain Ointment. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dave

It went away after six treatments. I used gold bond green ALOT of it. Morning and night. I slathered hydrocortizone anti itch twice daily as well. Last day I sprayed with tanactin and it burned like hades. Next day it started to clear up. Still don't know the name of it but it is gone now and I am grateful.


----------

